# Gig disparu...



## 1050 (16 Mai 2000)

Je suis sur OS 9 et apres avoir "plante" quelques fois, il manque 1Gig d'espace disque (qui compte 3.2Gig). Si j'additionne le poids de tous mes documents, ca me donne 2Gig, ma corbeille est vide, j'ai verifie les documents invisibles et rien ne pesait si lourd et ce n'est pas la memoire virtuelle non plus. Donc il me reste environ 300MB d'espace disque sur une possibilite de 3.2Gig et j'ai 2 Gig de documents...

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???

Merci!


----------



## JackSim (16 Mai 2000)

Tu as essayé de purger les éléments temporaires qui ne sont plus éliminés automatiquement lors de plantages sour MacOS 9 ?

Un utilitaire qui fait cela est disponible ici : http://www.district-parthenay.fr/parthenay/creparth/maudetx/PurgeFR.html 


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## JackSim (17 Mai 2000)

Un autre logiciel qui permet d'éliminer les éléments temporaires de MacOS français à cette adresse : http://www.stimpsoft.com/autopurge.html  (cliquer sur "French Translation Download", tout au fond de la page).


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## _gromit_ (18 Mai 2000)

Est-ce que tu as jeté un fichier à la poubelle avant que ça plante ?

Dans ce cas, le finder n'a pas répercuté l'information dans le TOC (Table Of Contents).

Essaie de passer un utilitaire du genre Norton Utilities ou SpeedDisk même.


----------



## 1050 (18 Mai 2000)

Merci pour les utilitaires... mas ça nas pas fontionné, mon Gig nèest toujours pas revenu... Et je nai pas encore la dernière version de Norton. Ni Speed Disk. Quelquun peut-il menvoyer Speed Disk???

Merci!


----------



## 1050 (20 Mai 2000)

J'ai retrouve mon Gig... C'est tres misterieux: j'ai introduis un cartouche Zip dans mon lecteur, et la corbeil etait pleine... de 900M!!! Je ne comprends pas, mais bon... tout est regle!!!


----------

